# 312Bh Bunk Bed Support



## echolewa63 (Mar 28, 2012)

We have a 312BH and recently had a problem where the fold up bunk bed in the back fell on my son's head. He's ok, just a little bump. The door strut obviously wasn't strong enough to hold it up. We added additional memory foam on the bed along with blankets and sheets and it just got a little too heavy.

Looking for a way to help hold it up when not in use. A simple slider latch would work but would rather not drill a hole in the wall for the bar to slide into.

Any other more 'elegant" solutions?


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

echolewa63 said:


> We have a 312BH and recently had a problem where the fold up bunk bed in the back fell on my son's head. He's ok, just a little bump. The door strut obviously wasn't strong enough to hold it up. We added additional memory foam on the bed along with blankets and sheets and it just got a little too heavy.
> 
> Looking for a way to help hold it up when not in use. A simple slider latch would work but would rather not drill a hole in the wall for the bar to slide into.
> 
> Any other more 'elegant" solutions?


I'll take a look at ours and see what I can come up with. I have noticed that linens and pillows restrict the bed from going up as far as it should to allow the struts to fully extend and give maximum support. I think a quick, off the top of my head solution would be to find something that fits the rod on the strut snug, and cut it to length. That way the rod can't go into the strut to allow it to collapse. I'd put one on each side. Something like the pieces of track that you slide into the awning to hold rope light might work to snap around the strut rod. I'm sure someone else may come up with something better, but I just saw this and tried to get ya going in a direction that won't call for you to drill a hole in the Outback. Whatever I find that fits, I'll share.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

LaydBack said:


> I think a quick, off the top of my head solution would be to find something that fits the rod on the strut snug, and cut it to length. That way the rod can't go into the strut to allow it to collapse. I'd put one on each side. Something like the pieces of track that you slide into the awning to hold rope light might work to snap around the strut rod.


That sounds like a great solution. Maybe something as simple as a garden hose cut to the correct length and sliced down the center to allow you to slide it over the strut. I think I may run to the auto parts store (yes Steve, I still need to pick up those 10mm ball studs, lol) and pick up a piece of black rubber hose, smaller in diameter then a garden hose, but with a thicker sidewall. With it being black, it will be hard for the casual observer to even pick it out.


----------



## CampCoast2Coast (Aug 10, 2021)

H2oSprayer said:


> That sounds like a great solution. Maybe something as simple as a garden hose cut to the correct length and sliced down the center to allow you to slide it over the strut. I think I may run to the auto parts store (yes Steve, I still need to pick up those 10mm ball studs, lol) and pick up a piece of black rubber hose, smaller in diameter then a garden hose, but with a thicker sidewall. With it being black, it will be hard for the casual observer to even pick it out.


Did that solution work well for you? (Looking to prevent potential problems with 3 boys in the bunkhouse of our "new to us" '15 312bh.)


----------

